# Windows 8 Drivers for Dell v310 Wireless Printer



## boesens (Dec 1, 2012)

I just bought an ASUS Ultrabook with Windows 8 64bit OS and cannot find a driver for my Dell v310 Wireless All-in-One printer that is compatible with Win 8. Does anyone know where I can find a driver that will work? I am printerless right now. Thanks!

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3317U CPU @ 1.70GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3981 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, 1798 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 190775 MB, Free - 157775 MB; D: Total - 264644 MB, Free - 264520 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., S400CA
Antivirus: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware, Updated and Enabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Supposedly Windows 8 has some generic drivers solution that lets it work with most printers. But if that is not working and Dell does not supply drivers for their all-in-one it's very unlikely that anybody else will go to the expense of developing them.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you tried installing the Windows 7 version with 'Troubleshoot compatibility'?


----------



## boesens (Dec 1, 2012)

If you know which generic drivers Win 8 has, or how to find them, please let me know.

How do you find/ install the Win 7 version with troubleshoot compatibility?

Thanks Guys; I appreciate the help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> How do you find/ install the Win 7 version with troubleshoot compatibility?


You find what Dell has by going to their site (Support section). If they have an installation program for the entire all-in-one or for the printer driver right click on that after downloading and select 'Troubleshoot compatibility.' I usually let Windows try and if that fails then try other options.


----------

